# What is the height difference between tallest tower and tallest mountain of your country ?



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Germany*

*Zugspitze (shared with Austria), 2962 m*

Zugspitze by Marcus Rahm, auf Flickr

*Tallest TV-Tower = Berliner Fernsehturm, 368 m*

Berlin - Skyline by Jean Claude Castor, auf Flickr

*Tallest Skyscraper by roof = Commerzbank Tower, 259 m*

CoBa by Günther Pfalzgraf, auf Flickr

*Difference:*
Zugspitze vs Berliner Fernsehturm = 2594 m (12,4%)
Zugspitze vs Commerzbank tower = 2703 m (8,7%)
​


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

In the Netherlands, towers beat mountains. 

tower: Gerbrandy Tower - 366.8 meter

mountain: Vaalserberg - 322.4 meter


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Italy*

_Tallest mountain_
Aosta Valley, *Monte Bianco/Mont Blanc* (shared with France), 4,808 meters











_Tallest skyscraper by structure_
Milan, *UniCredit Tower*, 231 meters










Ale Muiesan








Mauro De Vita


_Tallest skyscraper by roof_
Milan, *Il Dritto / The Straight One / Allianz Tower*, 209 meters




Il Dritto (Arata Isozaki), Citylife, Milano by klausbergheimer










Claudiober​
Difference
Monte Bianco vs UniCredit Tower = 4,577 m 
Monte Bianco vs Il Dritto-The Straight One-Allianz Tower = 4,599 m​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China*












Tallest Mountain:
*The Mount Everest (share with Nepal): 8,848 m (29,029 ft) *

*North Side (China Side) of the Mount Everest *









2019 08 19 11846 by Steven Tien Te Liu, on Flickr









2019 08 19 11851 1 by Steven Tien Te Liu, on Flickr











Tallest Skyscraper:
*Shanghai Tower: 632 m (2,073 ft)*









上空 / skyview by Black station, on Flickr









genting by Black station, on Flickr









spire by Black station, on Flickr










Difference:
*Mount Everest vs Shanghai Tower = 8,216 m (26,956‬ ft)
*










​


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*United Arab Emirates*


*Jebel Jais (highest point in VAE), 1892 m*

Jebel Jais by Irina Yaneya, auf Flickr


*Burj Khalifa, 830 m (Dubai)*

Burj Khalifa - Tallest building in the world by *Niceshoot*, auf Flickr




*Difference:*
Jebel Jais vs Burj khalifa = 1062 m​


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

*Switzerland, Dufourspitze is the highest peak with 4'634 m*









pic by sac-cas.ch


*highest TV-Tower St. Chrischona, Basel 250 m*








pic aerial photo database

*Highest Tower Roche Bau 1 in Basel with 178 m*









pic basel.com

difference between Dufourspitze and Bau 1 = 4'456 m


----------



## jchk (Jul 15, 2015)

*Hong Kong*

*Tai Mo Shan, 957m*









Image source

Not the most photogenic mountain, but the views from it are quite epic 

(Source):




















*International Commerce Centre, 484m*



















*Height difference = 473m*


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

*Spain*

*Teide (in Canary Islands), 3718 m*

*SUMMER*​










*WINTER*​











*Torre de Cristal, Madrid, 249 m*










*Second left*










*Difference = 3469 m (highest tower is only a 6.7%)*​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*United States*
*Tallest mountain: Denali (Mount McKinley), Alaska* 20,146 ft (at least according to Wikipedia)

Denali by Stacy Phillips, on Flickr

*Tallest building: One World Trade Center, New York* 1,792 ft

One World Trade Center by Brady Cloud, on Flickr

*Height difference: A lot!*​


----------



## JotaPe (Jun 18, 2012)

*Argentina *​
Tallest tower: *Alvear Tower*, Buenos Aires - 235 m 








[/QUOTE]
_https://i.imgur.com/2Pa8KHTh.jpg_

Tallest mountain: *Mount Aconcagua*, Mendoza - 6962 m











_https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Aconcagua/photos/17507_

*Diference: 6727 m* 

:wave:


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Singapore, my neighbouring country:
Highest altitude - Bukit Timah = 187m asl, 163.3 m(prominence).








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/18/Bukit_timah_rock.jpg

Current tallest building: Guoco Tower = 290m








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...gar_Centre.jpg/240px-Tanjong_Pagar_Centre.jpg

Height difference between highest altitude and tallest building: 187 - 290= -103m.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jan said:


> In the Netherlands, towers beat mountains.
> 
> 
> mountain: Vaalserberg - 322.4 meter


More like a speed bump to me. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mount Logan in Yukon, Canada - 5959m

Mount Logan by keithc1234, on Flickr


CN tower in Toronto - 553m

CN Tower Lightning by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co, on Flickr


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

*UNITED KINGDOM*

*Height difference:* 1015 metres. kay:

Tallest mountain: Ben Nevis (Highlands, Scotland) - 1345 metres:











Tallest free-standing tower: Emley Moor Tower (West Yorkshire, England) - 330 metres:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

contiguous USA: Mount Whitney in the Sierra Nevada range, California. 4421m.

Tallest Building in USA: 1 WTC, 546m to its pinnacle. 

Difference = 3875m


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*New Zealand*

*Aoraki/Mount Cook, 3724 m (12218 ft)*

Dawn at Mount Cook by Daniel Ernst, auf Flickr


*Sky Tower, 328 m (1076 ft)*

Sky Tower above the CBD by Ben Williams, auf Flickr


*Difference:*
Mount Cook vs Sky Tower = 3396 m (11142 ft)​


----------

